

I Am Not a Bitcoin Millionaire (and why that's okay) - aadilrazvi
https://medium.com/what-i-learned-today/e07b285f16cd

======
011011100
I'm not rich or successful, but gosh dangit, I think I'll do just fine in this
world. And it's OK guys, it really is. Remember all those times people said
mean things to you just because you were part of the middle class? They're
wrong!!!!

